# [opengl] Pas d'accélération matérielle

## claudex

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Opengl sur ma gentoo et il a l'air de foncitonner (glxgear me donne 415 FPS) et si je lance:

```
claudex@claudex-laptop ~ % glxinfo|grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

Le problème c'est que si je lance une appli opengl comme un économiseur d'écran ou mplayer -vo gl l'affichage est très lent et mes deux coeurs s'affolent. Je me dis donc que ces applications n'utilisent pas l'accélération matérielle mais je ne sais pas comment le détecter ni comment les forcer à l'utiliser.

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## Xytovl

Tu ne donnes pas beaucoup d'informations, quelle est ta carte graphique par exemple ?

Si c'est une nvidia, il faut installer x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers et choisir l'implémentation nvidia de opengl (eselect opengl)

Il y aurait l'alternative libre de nouveau (un autre driver pour les cartes nvidia) mais il n'est pas encore tout-à-fait au point, donc je conseille encore le driver propriétaire si on veut l'accélération 3D.

Si c'est une ATI je laisse d'autres répondre, je n'en ai jamais installé sous Gentoo.

----------

## claudex

Désolé, j'ai été un peu vite. Ma carte graphique est une Intel et pour le driver:

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  2.6.3-r1 ~2.7.1 2.8.1 ~2.9.0 2.9.1 [M]~2.10.0 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.9.1(10:57:28 24/01/10)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards
```

----------

## Xytovl

Bien que le "direct rendering: Yes" semble indiquer que c'est fait, vérifie que 

1)il y ait bien

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

 dans /etc/make.conf

2)Le noyau soit bien compilé avec

```
Device Drivers

->Graphics support

  ->Direct Rendering Manager

    ->Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G
```

activé et la bonne puce sélectionnée.

Est-ce que le lancement de glxgears dans un terminal donne des messages d'erreur ? As-tu vérifié que le Xorg.0.log ne contienne pas d'erreurs ?

----------

## claudex

1) Oui, il est bien là

2) Le noyau est bien compilé avec le driver i915

Je ne trouve pas d'erreurs dans le Xorg.0.log mais le le poste quand même

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux xavier-laptop 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Sun Jan 24 23:09:47 CET 2010 i686                                                                 

Build Date: 24 January 2010  03:10:55PM                                             

                                                                                    

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                          

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                              

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                  

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                    

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.               

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 26 08:13:00 2010                

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0                                                           

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                           

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                 

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                     

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                   

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                

(II) Loader running on linux                                                        

(++) using VT number 7                                                              

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27a2:1179:ff01 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdc100000/524288, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdc200000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8                                   

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1179:ff01 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdc180000/524288        

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)                                

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---                                        

        Section "Device"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Device 0"                    

                Driver  "intel"                                                     

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Screen"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"                    

                Device  "Builtin Default intel Device 0"                            

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Device"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"                     

                Driver  "i810"                                                      

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Screen"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"                     

                Device  "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"                             

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Device"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                     

                Driver  "vesa"                                                      

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Screen"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                     

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                             

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Device"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                    

                Driver  "fbdev"                                                     

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "Screen"                                                            

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                    

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                            

        EndSection                                                                  

        Section "ServerLayout"                                                      

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"                            

                Screen  "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"                            

                Screen  "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"                             

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                             

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                            

        EndSection                                                                  

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---                                          

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"                                          

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)                                

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                            

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"                                

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".              

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                      

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (1)                                 

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                            

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"                                 

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0".               

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                      

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)                                 

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                            

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                 

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".               

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                      

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)                                

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                            

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".              

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                      

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                   

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                 

(==) FontPath set to:                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                     

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                      

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                   

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                     

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                      

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                           

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                          

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                 

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput. 

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)           

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                               

(II) System resource ranges:                                                        

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                         

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                     

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                         

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                         

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                         

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                  

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                     

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                  

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                         

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                       

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                    

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                            

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                          

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                  

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                            

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                          

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                  

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                         

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                       

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                            

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                          

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                           

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                              

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "intel"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so                            

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1                                  

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                            

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                  

(II) LoadModule: "i810"                                                             

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810                                             

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"                                                           

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)                        

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so                             

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.1                                  

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                            

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"                                                            

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev                                            

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"                                                          

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)                       

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,                    

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,              

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,          

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,             

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale                  

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                           

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0                                              

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa                                      

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                 

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                         

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                     

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                         

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                         

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                          

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)                                               

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0                                

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                          

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)                                               

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7                                              

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0                                

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section                

        "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                      

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                    

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888                                                       

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                          

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM                          

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"                                                     

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section                                   

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section                                  

(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0   

(II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section                                    

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected                                             

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected                                               

(II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected                                              

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                  

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800                             

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe                                     

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                               

(++) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                  

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                        

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                           

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                  

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                              

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"                                                           

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so                           

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                               

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                   

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                 

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                         

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                     

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                         

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                         

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete                                                

(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.                           

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled                                     

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled                                                       

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled                                             

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB                                                  

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.                     

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.                                         

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:                

(II)         solid                                                                  

(II)         copy                                                                   

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)                                        

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled                                               

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                 

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor                                               

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations                                                

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.      

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled                                                         

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled                                          

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video                                                

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled                                       

(--) RandR disabled                                                                 

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                         

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                         

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                         

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer                                        

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control                  

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects                    

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so                         

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0                                 

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211                            

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                   

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                              

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1                                  

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                 

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                       

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                      

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                       

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                          

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                       

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation               

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events                   

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"                  

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons                        

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes                          

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes                  

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse                         

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                         

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)                                                                              

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1        

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00       

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms             

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0           

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.               

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                       

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                          

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.0                                  

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                 

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0                                        

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"                                            

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023                                

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767                                 

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127                               

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0                             

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle                           

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found                                       

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events                           

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)                                                                                   

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00               

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                     

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                   

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found                                       

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse                                     

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events                                         

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"                                        

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons                                              

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes                                                

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes                                        

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse                                               

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                      

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                               

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)                

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                              

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                             

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                   

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                 

(II) PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.                                     

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB OpticalWheel Mouse                         

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: always reports core events                             

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"                            

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons                                  

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)                                  

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Found relative axes                                    

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes                            

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse                                   

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                          

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                   

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB OpticalWheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)    

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                  

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) USB OpticalWheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 10752

(II) intel(0):     EDID quirk: Detailed timings give sizes in cm.

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823 -hsync -vsync (49.5 kHz)

```

----------

## Biloute

quand tu lance un mplayer -vo gl2 biloute.avi as tu une reponse positive du genre

```
[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear
```

Si tu as compilé le drm i915 dans ton kernel, as-tu aussi choisi de cocher KMS on default

----------

## claudex

Oui, mplayer me donne bien ça:

```
[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear

A:   3.5 V:   2.2 A-V:  1.356 ct:  0.058  53/ 53 31% 144%  1.1% 50 0

         *************************************************************

         **** Votre système est trop LENT pour jouer ce fichier ! ****

         *************************************************************

Raisons possibles, problèmes, solutions :

- Le plus courant : pilote _audio_ corrompu/bogué

  - Essayez -ao sdl ou l'émulation OSS d'ALSA.

  - Essayez différentes valeurs pour -autosync, 30 est un bon début.

- Sortie vidéo lente

  - Essayez avec un pilote -vo différent (-vo help pour la liste) ou

    essayez avec -framedrop !

- CPU lent

  - N'essayez pas de lire de gros DVD/DivX sur un CPU lent !

    Essayez une des options -lavdopts,

    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.

- Fichier corrompu

  - Essayez différentes combinaisons de -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.

- Pour jouer depuis un média lent (NFS/SMB, DVD, VCD, etc.)

  - Essayez -cache 8192

- Utilisez-vous -cache avec un fichier AVI non multiplexé ?

  - Essayez avec -nocache

Lisez DOCS/HTML/fr/video.html pour les astuces de réglage/accélération.

Si rien de tout cela ne vous aide, lisez DOCS/HTML/fr/bugreports.html.

```

Et j'ai bien kms d'activé dans le kernel

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est quoi ton système ? un desktop, un laptop, un netbook (avec SSD) ?

emerge --info stp.

----------

## claudex

C'est un laptop centrinon duo (donc core duo) 1.6GHz, carte graphique intel 945GM, 1Gb de RAM

```
claudex@claudex-laptop ~ % emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)                                                                            

=================================================================                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2050_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                      

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Jan 2010 20:15:02 +0000                                  

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                       

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                     

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                         

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                          

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"                                                    

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                          

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"        

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"                                                  

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                    

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="fr_BE.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_BE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl autoipd avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcpcd dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kpathsea lyx mng modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3support readline reflection resolvconf sdl session spl sql ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode webkit x86 xorg zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, tu as peut-être activé une option qui cause ce problème.

----------

## claudex

Je n'ai pas de fichier xorg.conf. Il le génère au démarrage comme on peut le voir dans le Xorg.0.log que j'ai posté plus haut. (à moins qu'il se mette à lire le xorg.conf.example)

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Je ne pense pas que la sortie gl de mplayer soit vraiment révélateur des performances OpenGL de la carte graphique.

Sur ma nvidia avec le driver propio, la sortie gl est derrière xv et même x11:

```

% mplayer big_buck_bunny_720p_h264.mov -nosound -benchmark -frames 200 -vo xv 2>/dev/null | grep BENCHMARK

BENCHMARKs: VC:   2.673s VO:   1.327s A:   0.000s Sys:   0.110s =    4.110s

BENCHMARK%: VC: 65.0387% VO: 32.2945% A:  0.0000% Sys:  2.6668% = 100.0000%

% mplayer big_buck_bunny_720p_h264.mov -nosound -benchmark -frames 200 -vo x11 2>/dev/null | grep BENCHMARK

BENCHMARKs: VC:   2.564s VO:   2.974s A:   0.000s Sys:   0.114s =    5.652s

BENCHMARK%: VC: 45.3667% VO: 52.6228% A:  0.0000% Sys:  2.0105% = 100.0000%

% mplayer big_buck_bunny_720p_h264.mov -nosound -benchmark -frames 200 -vo gl 2>/dev/null | grep BENCHMARK

BENCHMARKs: VC:   2.884s VO:   4.677s A:   0.000s Sys:   0.086s =    7.647s

BENCHMARK%: VC: 37.7203% VO: 61.1575% A:  0.0000% Sys:  1.1222% = 100.0000%

~ % mplayer big_buck_bunny_720p_h264.mov -nosound -benchmark -frames 200 -vo gl2 2>/dev/null | grep BENCHMARK

BENCHMARKs: VC:   2.877s VO:   5.791s A:   0.000s Sys:   0.064s =    8.733s

BENCHMARK%: VC: 32.9470% VO: 66.3146% A:  0.0000% Sys:  0.7384% = 100.0000%

```

Par contre tu peux comparer les performances par rapport au rendu software en lançant tes applications avec la variable d'environnement: LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE ( il existe aussi LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT, LIBGL_DEBUG)

```

LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 glxgears

```

(uniquement avec la version mesa d'opengl, aka xorg-x11 dans eselect opengl).

Bruno

----------

## claudex

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que la sortie gl de mplayer soit vraiment révélateur des performances OpenGL de la carte graphique. 

 

Ce n'est pas pour faire un benchmark, mais ça me permet de me rendre compte que c'est beaucoup plus lent et que mon processeur est à fond (c'est le même comportement que si j'utilise LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1). Et ça ne me gène pas pour mplayer mais pour les autres applications opengl, c'était juste pour tester. J'ai d'ailleurs le problème avec un écran de veille opengl.

----------

